# Homemade Tools >  Homemade Sheet Metal Bead Roller

## Kwandotechnic

Dear you all,
Today I would like to introduce how to make A Sheet Metal Pressing Tool (Bead Roller).
It is very easy to make and use when press sheet metal.
I hope you feel interested in my video.
Please like, share and subscribe my channel to see more videos.
Thank you so much!
Kwando.

----------

Big-Pete (Mar 11, 2020),

Jon (Mar 13, 2020),

mwmkravchenko (Mar 10, 2020),

Sleykin (Mar 14, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Kwandotechnic! We've added your Sheetmetal Bead Roller to our Bead Rollers category,
as well as to your builder page: Kwandotechnic's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Sheetmetal Bead Roller
 by Kwandotechnic

tags:
bead roller

----------

Kwandotechnic (Mar 12, 2020)

----------

